# George Floyd protests



## Zangetsu (Jun 3, 2020)

This is really Bad...

*www.firstpost.com/world/george-flo...orce-to-counter-violent-protests-8437281.html
Watch full incident here:
*www.nytimes.com/2020/05/31/us/george-floyd-investigation.html

*www.firstpost.com/tech/news-analys...emning-george-floyd-death-racism-8436491.html


----------



## pkkumarcool (Jun 6, 2020)

I didnt know black-white thing still going on in 2020 Really not good.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 6, 2020)

pkkumarcool said:


> I didnt know black-white thing still going on in 2020 Really not good.


It actually never stopped in the first place, just like India caste system.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 7, 2020)

well a bitter truth that Racism is not yet eradicated from the whole world.


----------



## quicky008 (Jun 7, 2020)

even though the blacks are supposed to be the victims of racism,they sometimes engage in acts of racism themselves,esp towards people of color like Indians,pakis etc

Saw a video on youtube a while ago in which a black bus operator was mocking an indian tourist in USA by trying to impersonate the indian accent and speaking very slowly(like a retard would)-the indian guy in question had merely asked that person to speak slowly as he was speaking too fast for him to understand what he was saying.

Blacks are not entirely without faults either ,i am rather sorry to say.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 7, 2020)

quicky008 said:


> even though the blacks are supposed to be the victims of racism,they sometimes engage in acts of racism themselves,esp towards people of color like Indians,pakis etc
> 
> Saw a video on youtube a while ago in which a black bus operator was mocking an indian tourist in USA by trying to impersonate the indian accent and speaking very slowly(like a retard would)-the indian guy in question had merely asked that person to speak slowly as he was speaking too fast for him to understand what he was saying.
> 
> Blacks are not entirely without faults either ,i am rather sorry to say.


Irrespective of anything else, Indians do have the (notorious) distinction of following the most rigid & institutionalised discrimination system in the world(aka caste system) which even comes with justifying mainstream religious texts. Btw in case you don't know till early1900 in South India it was a crime/taxable offence for lower caste women to cover their chest in front of upper caste people.
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Breast_Tax
P.S. Also see this:
*geek.digit.in/community/threads/delhi-mob-attacks-africans-alleges-they’d-eaten-a-boy.204670/


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 7, 2020)

Wow, never heard of Breast Tax!!


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 7, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> Wow, never heard of Breast Tax!!


Yes & still many people think that reservation is unfair. Same people still cry over British/Mughals injustice done a few hundred years ago to justify seeking official apologies & return of treasures & yet much worse treatment meted out to their own fellow country men & women for thousands of years don't justify reservation in their eyes.


----------



## Nerevarine (Jun 7, 2020)

what the fuck ! thats crazy


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 7, 2020)

Nerevarine said:


> what the fuck ! thats crazy


Then see this(do read the entire text & you will never look at our so called "great Indian culture" in the same way).
*www.columbia.edu/itc/mealac/pritchett/00ambedkar/txt_ambedkar_ranade.html


Spoiler






> This is nothing. B***** had started making claims for a right to deflower the women of non-B*****. The practice prevailed in the family of the Zamorin of Calicut, and among the Vallabhachari sect of Vaishnavas. What depths of degradation the B***** had fallen to! If, as the Bible says, the salt has lost its flavour, wherewith shall it be salted? No wonder the Hindu Society had its moral bonds loosened to a dangerous point. The East India Company had in 1819 to pass a Regulation (VII of 1819) to put a stop to this moral degeneracy.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 8, 2020)

I don't think we have any right to comment on the race issue abroad since we ourselves are incredibly racist to each other right here.

Edit: Moved to fight club.


----------



## Faun (Jun 8, 2020)

Police brutality is an issue in India too. The system gives unchecked powers and the personal biases of cops result in targeting these people.

At best, cops in India are suspended and resume work. Same in US. But people and celebrities over there voice their opinion against this. In India, we hardly see anyone raising these issues.


----------



## Desmond (Jun 8, 2020)

Makes sense in that regard. Police in certain regions might as well be criminals in uniform.


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 8, 2020)

Faun said:


> At best, cops in India are suspended and resume work.


This is because its very difficult to terminate the government employee until and unless the resignation came from the Employee himself.
Only in special rare case scenarios the employee is terminated from the job that also from a letter from High command etc.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Jun 8, 2020)

Zangetsu said:


> This is because its very difficult to terminate the government employee


You may want to change your wording


----------

